#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Teaching English to Thais

## Thaiedward

Hello to all. 

May I report that I'm finally in Siam on a long-term basis. 

I've had several requests from Thai friends to assist them in learning English but have not been able to find a manual or set of guidelines in a single publication. Ideally, this book would be Thai to English and would be in the possession of the student for the purpose of self-study. 

Any suggestions?

If the posing of my question on this forum was inappropriate, I do apologize.

Thank you for your kind attention.

ThaiEdward

P.S., Please PM, if possible.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

There's a bookstore in the middle of Siam Square that sells more teaching material than you can shake a stick at.

----------


## chassamui

I have just been propositioned for the same. The guy who fixed my tinternet up wants to 'improve' his English.
He's actually not bad, uses prepositions and stuff. He needs vocab.
If you want to help they need to be worth your time and effort. Given that I live in nakhon nowhere, it's a no brainer.
Ask them why. What do they want, spoken, written reading etc.
My guy is a doddle because he needs conversataion and vocab so we have agreed to meet up 3 times a week for an hour. I get a discount on repairs and parts and a few freebies like printing and fax facilities.
It's useful to find common interests if you can for conversation. My guy has an IT sales and repair shop. At night he goes home a surfs the net ffs. He likes Thai country music, so we are left with our only thing in common. Football, or in his case Man Utd.  :Wink:

----------


## tango

^^^ Self-study is largely wasted time, and many learners give up, witness computer-language learning centers which have reverted to face-to-face teaching. 

If you have no formal TEFL certification you are essentially one of the blind leading the blind. There are procedures and techiques which promote quick, retentive learning. You and your students would benefit from knowing what they are. 

I'd recommend your taking a short TEFL Course to enhance your generosity and eagerness to help your Thai friends.

----------


## Bettyboo

I get asked all the time too; I tell them to fark off...

(You don't need some poorly written book, so just find common interests and study goals and go from there, break it down to tasks for difficult areas.)

----------


## can123

> If you have no formal TEFL certification you are essentially one of the blind leading the blind. There are procedures and techiques which promote quick, retentive learning. You and your students would benefit from knowing what they are. 
> 
> I'd recommend your taking a short TEFL Course to enhance your generosity and eagerness to help your Thai friends.


To OP

You will struggle  to teach without a proper TEFL qualification. I mean a real one not a Mickey Mouse one paid for in Thailand. Actually, without any formal training you will make a fool of yourself and be found out in short time. The Thais will tolerate you for as long as it suits them and then you will be "out on your neck".

I have never understood why everybody seems to think he can teach English.

----------


## superman

I've seen a few farangs try to take up teaching over the years. Only one succeeded, and he's in BKK. All the others lasted a month, or so, out in the sticks.

----------


## Thaiedward

Thanks to all of you for your responses!

And please to be assured that I do not aspire to be a teacher, per se; only to help two or three Thais who obtain their own material(s) and motivate themselves.... so, I might not be too busy at any rate.

I'll check-out that bookstore in Siam Square, Marmite.

Sincere thanks to all.

----------


## storm1fishing

Are there any TEFL courses in the Bangkok area that you gents would recommend , or are they all shite ?

----------


## can123

> Are there any TEFL courses in the Bangkok area that you gents would recommend , or are they all shite ?


I suspect that they are "all shite". Forged papers are common in Thailand and i would never dream of parting with my money for tuition in Thailand. If you are in the Uk, you will need to spend a few grand on getting a proper qualification in an accredited language school. I did mine in Cheltenham.


Do a search for Gloscol on Google, the course is Cambridge CELTA.

----------


## bash street gang

> Originally Posted by tango
> 
> If you have no formal TEFL certification you are essentially one of the blind leading the blind. There are procedures and techiques which promote quick, retentive learning. You and your students would benefit from knowing what they are. 
> 
> I'd recommend your taking a short TEFL Course to enhance your generosity and eagerness to help your Thai friends.
> 
> 
> To OP
> 
> ...


You have never understood why everybody seems to think who can teach English?

----------


## can123

> You have never understood why everybody seems to think who can teach English?


I don't understand your post. Just because somebody can speak English doesn't mean to say he is capable of teaching it. I'm surprised that some think teaching English is an easy option. It's bloody hard work and, having done it successfully in the past, I have no intention of doing it again in the future.

----------


## Fondles

> Hello to all. 
> 
> May I report that I'm finally in Siam on a long-term basis.



Siam, really. 

Welcome to pre 23 June 1939.

----------


## chassamui

> You will struggle to teach without a proper TEFL qualification. I mean a real one not a Mickey Mouse one paid for in Thailand. Actually, without any formal training you will make a fool of yourself and be found out in short time.


I have to disagree. TEFL is a minor qualification, a short course to guide people who would like to teach English. It is convenient for foreigners here who would like an income and a pass to stay.
Many people are capable of teaching and have aptitude for it. I spent over 20 years in training delivery, course design etc, and the principles are very similar. If you think otherwise it just shows that you are rather narrow minded.
Depending on the needs of the student, most people could make a good job of teaching on a one to one basis, with a little thought and common sense.

----------


## can123

> . I spent over 20 years in training delivery, course design etc, and the principles are very similar. If you think otherwise it just shows that you are rather narrow minded.


You are clearly a wonderful person. I am not narrow minded. Now, piss off !

----------


## jingjoke

^^ ' ...TEFL is a minor qualification, a short course to guide people....'

Really? Apply for, hope for acceptance and then successfully complete the Cambridge CELTA; 'intensive' takes on a whole new meaning. Your 20 years of training experience with its attendant mindset may well prove a hindrance to CELTA certification.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I suspect not, much of post #14 is spot on, imo. Having said that, I partially agree with you too - the CELTA has a good reputation, is probably the best starting point for a new teacher, and is a serious and challenging course (very different from doing a 2 week TEFL on Phuket/in Chiang Mai, etc).




> Are there any TEFL courses in the Bangkok area that you gents would recommend , or are they all shite ?





> the course is Cambridge CELTA.


The CELTA is the best short term course, imo. It is challenging (so I'm told by folks I've spoken to who have taken it); Big C opposite Central World has a large English training centre who do the CELTA; I'd recommend that place.




> TEFL is a minor qualification


I agree; I've been teaching for more than 10 years, and have post graduate qualifications in Linguistics/EFL, publications, research, etc, but have never done a TEFL. But, I would seperate a serious course such as a CELTA from the 2 week TEFL courses; chalk and cheese...

I'm not saying it's not worth doing; if you are planning to do some teaching then it is a good starting point, especially if you're young and have not had many jobs, and/or never been in management/training.

----------


## Hoof Hearted

I think its kind of funny that some people think you will struggle to teach without a TEFL certificate.  You may struggle to teach WITH that certificate.  All that paper says is that you took a 90 hour class. Your certificate is receipt. I'm not going to get too deep on it because no matter how good you think you may be, someone is always ready to call you a hack. Teaching in thailand is a trip on its own, more often then not they throw you into the fire. No curriculum, minimal communication, just "here is your class room" and they close the door.

----------


## denz

TEFL seems  to create teachers in such a short time. I find this rather sad. No other important position would make you qualified in such a short time.
 Good training and  highly qualified teachers will provide quality teaching. It is as simple as that.

----------


## can123

> TEFL seems  to create teachers in such a short time. I find this rather sad. No other important position would make you qualified in such a short time.
>  Good training and  highly qualified teachers will provide quality teaching. It is as simple as that.


It is important to realise that entry to a CELTA course depends on the skills and qualifications of the person who applies for that course. Not everybody is accepted and a high standard of literacy, including a thorough knowledge of English grammar, is essential. In the UK, the qualification cannot be bought. It has to be earned. Many of the people on my course, including myself, had already had experience of teaching English to foreigners. My experience was confined to the UK but there were others who had taught in India and China.

So, no need to be sad. The muppets who buy their qualifications in Thailand would not be capable of obtaining a Cambridge CELTA.

----------


## DrAndy

> I've seen a few farangs try to take up teaching over the years. Only one succeeded, and he's in BKK. All the others lasted a month, or so, out in the sticks.


Smeg lasted a bit longer but failed eventually and ran back to Blighty with his tail between his legs

----------


## F4UCorsair

can 123, Thailand expert, said, "So, no need to be sad. The muppets who buy their qualifications in Thailand would not be capable of obtaining a Cambridge CELTA."

Not true can 123, Thailand expert.  Because somebody has chosen what some may consider the 'easy' route does not mean he is not capable of taking the 'difficult' route.  It means no more than he has chosen not to do so for what could be a dozen different reasons.  No doubt, some couldn't make it, but you're drawing a loooong bow suggesting that "the muppets......" etc.

I see posts here and on Thai Visa, written by English teachers who have taken the 'difficult' path, and some of them are hard put to string two words together......... and have them make any sense, or correctly spell even 'everyday' words, so a CELTA course isn't everything you, or others, may think it is.

Teaching English isn't brain surgery, and I think that anybody with a sound knowledge of the language could do a reasonable job using online resources.  Having said that, I believe that somebody with a formal qualification would probably do a better job, but not everybody with a qualification can teach well.

Having said that, and in response to the OP, you may wish to check whether you will need a visa to work in Thailand before undertaking what you propose.  I saw a post on TV a while back that indicated that it is a requirement even for voluntary 'work', even though you may not see it as such.

Good luck with the project.

----------


## can123

Would you fancy having a tooth extracted by a guy who thought he could do a good job of it instead of having the tooth removed by a trained and qualified dentist ?

If an individual is not prepared to work to improve his skills, he is not fit to be employed as a teacher. As for teaching friends and relatives, that's a totally different. They are not parting with their money. 

I have met some very hard working Thais who have been prepared to pay as much as 200 baht for a one hour period of tuition at a language school. For the likes of hotel receptionists, who are on low pay, this represents a big chunk of their income. They deserve proper tuition. I despise those people who cannot teach and who try to rip these people off by pretending that they are teachers. 

I am a qualified teacher and I was pretty good at it. I will never teach English for money again as it's bloody hard work if it is done properly. I want a quiet and legal life when I relocate to Thailand.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

This post will almost certainly draw negative comments, but so be it. I have been on TD for three years. I have read numerous posts by people who claim that they are qualified, certified teachers of English as a Foreign Language. Many of these posts have been so poorly written as to be almost incomprehensible. Most have contained grammatical errors, usually involving very basic rules (there, their, they're) (were, we're, where) and others too numerous to count. I have two BA's, one in English Literature and one in Political Science. I have an MA in South Asian Studies, and a year of post graduate work in Hindi language. I am quite certain that with some on-line materials and the appropriate texts, I would have no problem teaching English to non-native speakers. In fact, I have done so in the past, in several countries. A degree certifying you as a teacher doesn't make you a good one; neither does the lack of one indicate you are incapable of being a first-rate teacher. I should clarify one statement above - I have never taught professionally, nor for money - just informal classes helping out those who worked for me and wanted to improve their English language ability.

----------


## can123

^ So, would you care to point out the errors in grammar and punctuation in my post, please ?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^No. And my post was in no way a shot at you. I am quite certain that you have seen far more bad "certified" teachers than I. My post was nothing more than a statement that certifications do not necessarily a teacher make. Nothing more.

----------


## can123

^ The sad reality is while there is an element of truth in what you have written, far too many people assume that they are capable of teaching without either training or previous experience. Just because a farang wants to visit Thailand is not a good reason for him to think that he can set himself up as a language teacher and expect poor people, in the form of Thais, to pay for his holiday ( vacation ).

If one has an aptitude for teaching, one can, to an extent, cut down on the formal training. Nevertheless, training is helpful. I agree the point you make about the literacy standards of some teachers. Having the CELTA qualification is an aid in securing employment as employers will know that those who possess it will have the necessary knowledge of English grammar. It sets me apart from the fraudsters.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I agree with your para 1. Unqualified simpletons should not be allowed to teach, no matter how lax the standards of the host country. Re your para 2, I give full credit to those certified teachers doing a difficult, poorly paid, and often thankless job. I am simply saying that there are those of us out there quite qualified to teach elementary English, even without formal qualifications. My first wife had an MA in Elementary Education, and taught at the American International Schools in India, Thailand, Saudi Arabia and elsewhere. I saw all of her assignments while she was getting her K-12 teaching certificate, wrote about half of her papers, and found most of the requirements fairly simplistic. Good teachers do what is necessary to get certified to get a job and, if they find the calling, eventually turn into real teachers. Many others don't.

----------

